# Guam Trails



## NOY-P (Dec 4, 2006)

HAFA ADAI

New to the area. It looks like there should be a lot of trails around here, but yet to find the trailheads. I welcome any suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## NOY-P (Dec 4, 2006)

*Update:*

Limited MTB areas (XC type), but the trails are spot on! Ever evolving terrain because of the weather and what the off-road vehicles have carved. Outstanding scenery, even better camarederie. Check out http://www.guamcycling.com for events. Majority of MTB'ers are also roadies. 
Hafa Adai - a pix from the last DIRT/ROAD DUEL.


----------



## skyski02 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi NOY-P. 

I'll be traveling to Guam on business for two weeks leaving Friday and might (hopefully) have time to hit some trials. Is there anywhere I could rent/borrow a bike for a couple hours, and what trail do you think would be the most fun? Typically ride all-mountain type trails out in Colordao, not a pro by any means but do have some solid basic skills.


----------



## NOY-P (Dec 4, 2006)

SkySki02, 
sent you a PM. Unfortunately, I'll be off the island for two weeks.


----------



## mfoga (Dec 30, 2007)

Any places that rent either Road or Mtn bikes? I think I would prefer Road as I am bring road stuff for earlier part of trip.


----------



## p-rapz (Aug 11, 2010)

*GUAM MTB Bikers*

Actually me and my couple of friends just back riding MTB, we wonna find out is there any group here in Guam. PM me

We wanna join you guyz just to burn fats hehehehe lol

THanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ki7he (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm going to be in Guam for a couple of weeks in March and was wondering if there's any place to rent a mountain bike for a day or two. I see a couple of other people asked this but there wasn't any response.


----------



## Jasmin (Dec 30, 2011)

Try to Google it, I know there is a place where you can rent because my friend once told me about her cousin that had a vacation in Guam and rented a bike.


----------



## Typhoon33 (May 7, 2010)

there are a few places in tumon bay that rent mountain bikes. nothing special, just cheap giant hardtails.


----------



## Lakvoodoo (Nov 17, 2010)

this thread may be dead, but wondering if there's any new beta on where to possibly rent some decent MTBs for a day or two later this month? thanks much


----------



## Typhoon33 (May 7, 2010)

Not that I know of but your best bet is to check out Bikefix and Hornet Sports on Facebook.


----------



## NOY-P (Dec 4, 2006)

Posting this for future reference. In Tumon, close by and across the Fiesta Resort Hotel, there is "Convenience Store Osaka" that rents hard tail MTB's. They are not the top of the line and nor can I vouch for their conditions.

https://www.google.com/maps/@13.504...Q5FrKwScfAAIfUyjPA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

Disclaimer: I am in no way, shape, or form affiliated with this establishment nor am I endorsing it. I am simply putting information out there.


----------

